# Futter für Regenbogenforellen



## Anderl30 (18. Juli 2007)

Jetzt hab ich schon wieder eine Frage. Das hört ja nie auf wenn man Weiher hat.Wir haben Forellen in einem unserer Weiher.
Der Züchter sagt nur mit Forellenfutter füttern. Der Vorbesitzer hat diese nur mit Brot aufgezogen. Jetzt heißt es aber dass die Forellen Kohlehydrate nicht verdauen können. Ein anderer sagt wieder dass man das Brot trocknen muß damit die Hefe rausgeht und dann füttern. Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Das Futter ist ja ganz schön teuer und Brot bekämen wir gratis.


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Futter für Regenbogenforellen*

Also, dass Refos Kohlenhydrate, also Brot, nicht verdauen können, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen! Sonst würden bei mir in der nähe in einem kleinen Bach NUR NOCH tote Refos rum schwimmen: Die werden dort von einer Brücke aus tagtäglich mit Brot, Dönderfladen, Fritten und ähnlichem gefüttert, und die Fische machen ALLE nen superfitten Eindruck, d.h sie sind futterneidisch, gehen aggressiv auf das Ihnen zugeworfene drauf, schwimmen schnell und fit durch das klare Wasser und äußerlich sind auch keine Schwächeanzeichen wie Krankheit oder Parasitenbefall erkennbar, haben einwandfreie Zeichnungen! Was aber zutreffen könnte, ist, dass Forellen MAIS nicht verdauen können, hab ich mal bei der Prüfung gehört. Die hülle vom Mais soll verhindern, dass die Magensäure der Forelle da richtig drankommt  und im Extremfall kann es dann sein, dass die Forelle buchstäblichlich mit vollem Magen verhungert! 
Fets steht aber, dass das Futter sicher stellt, dass die Forellen alles bekommen, was sie für ein schnelles und gesundes Wachstum brauchen, das ist bei einer einseitigen Fütterung wie nur Brot nicht gewährleistet!


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Futter für Regenbogenforellen*

Die Forellen brauchen Proteine, züchte doch selber Maden wenn Forellenfutter zu teuer ist.
Klar fressen Forellen auch Brot aber in Wildgewässer ist das ja nicht die einzige Nahrung.


----------



## FischerBub (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Futter für Regenbogenforellen*

Brot --> Mehlwürmer --> Forelle

müsste eigenltich klappen. Ist dann auch schön proteinreich.


----------



## Anderl30 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Futter für Regenbogenforellen*

Das mit Maden oder Mehlwürmern hört sich gut an. Wie züchtet man die ohne das es ohne Ende stinkt?


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Futter für Regenbogenforellen*



Anderl30 schrieb:


> Das mit Maden oder Mehlwürmern hört sich gut an. Wie züchtet man die ohne das es ohne Ende stinkt?



weit weg von zuhause,bei Maden würde ich die äusserste Grundstücksgrenze nehmen, Mehlwurm ist geruchslos nur richte Erfolge hatte ich damit noch nicht die hatten eher ihre Art nur erhalten.


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Futter für Regenbogenforellen*

Warum fütterst du kein Forellenfutter?
Du isst doch auch das was dir schmeckt oder?


----------



## Anderl30 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Futter für Regenbogenforellen*

Forellenfutter ist sau teuer. Natürlich bekommen die auch welches aber halt nicht immer.


----------



## Marlin1 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Futter für Regenbogenforellen*

Danke Paule,

der erste vernünftige Beitrag dazu !

Was heisst eigentlich Sauteuer für Forellenfutter ?
Was bezahlst du denn für deine Pellets und wo ?

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Nullstein (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Futter für Regenbogenforellen*

Hi Marlin,

ich bezahle für Forellenpellets verschiedenen größen ca 25,- bis 27,- € pro dreissig Kilo Sack im Landmarkt um die Ecke.

Karpfenpellets hingegen kosten nur zw. 12,- und 15,-€, sind aber aus oben aufgeführten Gründen nicht geeignet.
Je nach Jahreszeit und Freßverhalten der Fische ist es auch sinnvoll, verschiedene Zusammensetzungen des Futters zu wählen. 
Ein paar gute erste Hinweise und Tipps lassen sich in dem sehr empfehlenswerten Buch "Der Teichwirt", # ISBN-10: 3800145820  # ISBN-13: 978-3800145829 finden.


Viele Grüße

Norman


----------



## Marlin1 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Futter für Regenbogenforellen*

Hallo Norman,

ja, die Preise kommen schon hin. Dafür kriegst du die Pellets in jedem
Raiffeisen Markt. Aber ist das denn sauteuer ????????      #d

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Leif (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Futter für Regenbogenforellen*

Hallo,


man oh man, was man hier manchmal lesen muss.

Ich bekomme eine saftige Krise, wenn ich höre, das die Lebensunterhaltungskosten für Tiere nicht aufgebracht werden können oder wollen.

Warum schafft ihr euch überhaupt Tiere an?

Hallo, es sind Lebewesen und keine Steine.

Fischpaule hat den rest dazugefügt.

Gruß Leif


----------



## Anderl30 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Futter für Regenbogenforellen*

Mach mal halblang! Es geht nur darum ob man was anderes zufüttern kann. Die Fische sollen ja wachsen!!!!


----------



## Leif (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Futter für Regenbogenforellen*

Mamma  Mia.

Sann denk doch mal logisch.
Meinst du, wenn du mehrlwürmer oder Maden fütterst, wachsen sie genauso wie mit Spezialfutter?

Ne ne ne.

ielleicht mischt sich ja noch nen Vegetarier ein der erdbeeren oder Apfelmus vorschlägt.


Ich kann dir nur empfehlen ein gescheites Buch zu kaufen.
amit bist du wohl am besten dran und die Fische (wenn du dich dran hälst) auch.

Gruß leif


----------

